# Easy way to boost wireless performance on PB or MBP!



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

*Easy way to boost wireless performance on your Powerbook!*

Well guys, I've posted previsously with my frustration on my Powerbooks close to pathetic wifi signal performance. It sucks. There are products like the Hawking wireless extender that cost around $80 that can help, or another option was to buy a $200 antenna. No need to do that.

I've found a very effectgive, yet inexpensive solution. It's so effective that previously I was unable to get any reception at all in one of the rooms in my condo, but I now get 90% signal. Heck, I can even detect 8 new wireless networks in my building which I previously could not see.

Get a WIFI PCMCIA card which MUST have a Broadcom chipset, like a Motorola WN825G, and I think DLink has one too, I can't remember the model though. But remember, it MUST have the Broadcom chipset, otherwise it will NOT work. Simply stick it in the side PCMCIA cardbus slot on the side of your PB, reboot, and voila! The computer recognizes it as an airport card automatically, and it works flawlessly. Wireless performace has increased DRAMATICALLY. Best of all, these card can be had for around $25. I hope this helps!


----------



## develove (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. However, MBP doesn't have PCMCIA slot.


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

develove said:


> Thanks for the tip. However, MBP doesn't have PCMCIA slot.


Bummer. I did not know that. Oh well, for those with powerbooks it will work. It even works on an old PB G3 Wallstreet 233MHz that I have!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

In fairness the wifi performance on my MBP is MUCH better than on my defunct PB12. It is in line with my all plastic (i.e. no Faraday cage) iBook G4...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Moscool said:


> In fairness the wifi performance on my MBP is MUCH better than on my defunct PB12. It is in line with my all plastic (i.e. no Faraday cage) iBook G4...


Agreed. The Airport signal on my MBP is as good as my daughter's G4 iBook with plastic case when they are placed side by side anywhere in the house.


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

are there any decent usb wifi adapters for mac? my 12' Is terrible...


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 11, 2004)

the airport on the MB is pretty good. I'm getting almost full signal on my g network.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

SINC said:


> Agreed. The Airport signal on my MBP is as good as my daughter's G4 iBook with plastic case when they are placed side by side anywhere in the house.


I notice my MBP reception is way better with 10.4.8, compared to earlier versions. My connection used to drop every now and then but hasn't in the last week. I also can see more available networks in my building.


----------

